# First Howler from a Cow Horn



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What ya think? I used the same toneboard as in my mini howler. Oh, thats a small keychain call holding the tip up, didnt want you guys thinking the call was 3-1/2 tall.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Ed. I like the stippled ring.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, very nice Ed, it's a beauty!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I need to do a little touch up on the edges still. The shine really doesnt show in the pics.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice one. The stippled ring is a nice touch.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good there Ed!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice! They are fun right!?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Rick it was fun, I probably do it different, I used a 4-1/2 grinder with a 30 grit disk. It sanded it down very quick, then switched down on the grits with a vibrating sander untill it went to the buffer. Making the wood collar took the longest. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah getting the tenon on the horn right to fit collar on is the most difficult part for me. Right now I start sanding at 100 grit on 6 inch belt sander. I hand sand 120-400. Wet sand 600-1500 then but it on the buffing wheels (red and white compounds then carnuba). A real time consumer LOL.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow ! Love that stippled ring Ed. Really offsets the the whole look. Awesome job on your first ! I'd say that one is probably going on your lanyard I would hope.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I really like the look of that howler. A combination of antique and modern I guess. I'm not sure what it is, but I LOVE the look.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I sent this one to Hampton for some horns, the howler on my lanyard is a Cronk!
LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I sent this one to Hampton for some horns, the howler on my lanyard is a Cronk!
> LOL


----------------------------------------
Good catch Hampton!


----------

